
Ask HN: What are the drawbacks of releasing my language under GPLv3+link exc? - amedvednikov
Hello,<p>I was going to publish the source of my language under GPLv3 with the linking exception.<p>To me it looks like an ideal option: it protects the project and its contributors, and it doesn&#x27;t result in any inconveniences for companies, since a compiler is not a library that has to be linked. And of course it can be used to develop proprietary software.<p>But several people are confident [1] that if I don&#x27;t go for a copyfree license like MIT or Apache 2, lots of developers and companies will be scared off from contributing.<p>I&#x27;d understand if it were a library, then most simply wouldn&#x27;t be able to link it. But you don&#x27;t link a compiler, and the linking exception allows to use the stdlib without any limitations.<p>If they want to modify the compiler, it&#x27;s easier for companies to contribute rather than support their own fork any way.<p>And if someone really needs a copyfree license, I could always have a separate license for them.<p>What are the drawbacks I&#x27;m not seeing?<p>Thanks<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;vlang-io&#x2F;V&#x2F;issues&#x2F;22
======
rurban
GPLv3 is one the most used SW licenses on github.

[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=license%3Agpl-3.0...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=license%3Agpl-3.0&type=Repositories&ref=advsearch&l=&l=)
=> 934,174

gpl-2: 377,640

mit: 3,719,721

mpl-2.0: 37,146

I believe it's by far the best license, even if evil companies like apple,
microsoft, facebook or google will not touch it with a 10foot pole. They would
need to open source their services using it then.

~~~
SamReidHughes
It’s the AGPLv3 they really won’t touch. Companies still use gcc.

~~~
rurban
GPL3 took the service part from Affero, that's why the GPL3 is also strictly
forbidden there.

~~~
SamReidHughes
No, that's the AGPLv3.

------
NonEUCitizen
Nobody will use it -- you need to reduce, not add friction to people trying
out your language. Nobody wants to read the license, or negotiate a special
license for a new language.

~~~
amedvednikov
But why, what's the friction?

~~~
oaw-bct-ar-bamf
Spending time to read the license + exceptions

More importantly: Trying to convince upper management that this license will
be ok to use.

~~~
amedvednikov
Agreed, GPL is complicated.

I'm now considering MPL. It allow static linking without complicated technical
requirements.

------
amedvednikov
I'm now considering MPL 2.0. Seems to be easier.

~~~
CalChris
BSD is easier still.

~~~
amedvednikov
Yeah I decided to go for MIT in the end :)

